# corbon



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

What bullet does the standard Cor-Bon .32acp use? Does Cor-Bon make there own or do they just load another manufactures' really hot. I like this load in my keltec, and need to know which bullet to buy. Thanks


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

If you do a search, you'll find the specs for the Cor-Bon .32 ACP which uses the 60 grain Sierra JHP projectile. Cor-Bon makes their own cartridges. Here's some additional info on their .32 ACP:

-- Bullet Type: Jacketed Hollow Point
-- Bullet Weight : 60 GR
-- Muzzle Energy: 192 ft lbs
-- Muzzle Velocity: 1200 fps

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't think they use Sierra bullets in the 60gr JHP load. The only JHP Sierra makes in .312 diameter is 90gr, and also is only a semi-jacketed hollow point, looks kinda like the bullet Fiocchi uses in their JHP loads.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah - I just checked out Sierra's site and apparently they only make 71 and 90 grain in the .32 Auto. 

Give them a call (1-800-626-7266) and find out. I'm curious as well.


----------

